# First Fertility Consultation!



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

After years of TTC and loads of gynie problems we finally have our first fertility consultation!!!  

The letter says we need to be there for 3 hours but I cant imagine what for!? We know what's causing our problems (me!) and my gynie consultant (who I am hoping will be my fertility consultant too) has said he would recommend IVF but I'm getting really nervous now! 

The last few years have been such a roller coaster and we have been waiting a few years just to get to this point. I have done a lot of research and think will turn down clomid if it's offered - my endo is horrific enough!

My questions are:
- what will they do on the first appointment?
- will I need a HSG even though I had a lap the other year that said my tubes were fine?
- if I do need a HSG can I ask for general and a lap at the same time (due to the endo)?
- will they tell me off if I refuse clomid?

Sorry for all the questions - I'm a general gynie pro, but a fertility consult virgin


----------



## Lirone (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in the same boat so afraid I can't really offer any advice, but seeing you'd not had a reply yet I did want to say I really hope the consultation goes well! We have just under two months before ours - I'm alternating between dreading what I might find out (we're still basically unexplained) and really looking forward to taking the next step on this journey I never thought would be so hard.

I've read some good posts on here about questions to ask at a first consultation which are worth looking out for - particularly liked the tip of writing the things you want to know down so you really make the most of the time. Hopefully your research will help you know what you need to ask. And whatever the risks are, the specialists should be explaining so you can make an informed decision, certainly not telling you off! 

We haven't had any advice on how long we'll need to be there but you're the second person on here to mention 3 hours which is a bit of an eyeopener! Hard to imagine what could take quite so much time - but would be a nice change after the rushed 10min slots at the GPs! I was planning to take the afternoon off as there's a good chance I'll be in no fit state to concentrate on work whatever happens, but may need to check and make sure my other half does likewise! 

Good luck!

Lirone


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> - if I do need a HSG can I ask for general and a lap at the same time (due to the endo)?


Hi there, and good luck!

I don't really know the answers to the other questions; I think a lot will depend on the consultant, too. But I think that if they were to do a lap, they wouldn't bother with HSG - I don't think there's much point doing both at the same time, since they're looking for the same thing. My consultant let me choose if I wanted HSG or lap. I went for HSG as didn't expect problems with tubes and luckily I was right. Unlike you I'm keeping fingers crossed they'll let me try Clomid!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you ladies, think the whole 3hour thing freaked me out and having been waiting nearly 3 years to get to this point (through a gynie minefield) Im getting all stressed out. Keep thinking they are going to try and do a hsg there and then with no pain relief or anything!


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Why don't you contact the clinic and ask what happens at a first consultation?  Mine was quite a while ago and things may have changed (plus different clinics do things different ways) but at our first fertility clinic session it was general history taken, bloods etc reviewed, quick physical exam for both of us and discussion of various options) while when we went for our first IVF consultation (at different clinic) the appointment was a bit longer, with histories taken, review of tests already done, discussion of IVF process, internal scan for me and DH had to give SA sample.  It probably took about two hours in total but some of that was waiting around inbetween being seen by different staff.  I really would suggest giving them a ring to ask what the routine is, however. Maybe ask to speak to your consultant's secretary but even the person who deals with appointments will probably be able to tell you as he/she will have made the arrangements for what you will be doing/who you will be seeing.
Don't know the pros and cons re laps and HSG and I just had an HSG. However, re clomid, if you know you are ovulating, there's no real reason to have it although some clinics think it can give you an extra boost.  Do some research and make your own mind up.  There are some possible risks with taking it (my clinic would only prescribe it for six months max and provided scanning to see how many follicles were growing) and you shouldn't feel pressurised into taking it if you don't think you need it or if you don't want it.  We were unexplained and I took it for four months.  Later I wished I hadn't bothered as it just delayed me accepting that we needed IVF plus I personally found that the side effects weren't that nice  - quite stressful  due to hormones (and I'm still saying that after four cycles of IVF!)  You need to make your own mind up after talking to a specialist but you shouldn't feel browbeaten into agreeing to something if you don't want it.

I second the idea of writing down questions to ask before you go in and then writing down the answers you get.  It will help you get the most from your appointments and if you are anything like me, if you don't write things down, you'll forget them.

Good luck.  I am sure it won't be as bad as you think, and it is the first step on the road to achieving your dream.     

Ellie


----------

